# Ibra salta il Verona. Messias out 1 mese. Maldini non preoccupa.



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.

Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.

Meno preoccupante l'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo di Daniel.

*14 KO e staff sotto accusa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-14-infortuni-staff-sotto-accusa-ma.108445/#post-2451889


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> Meno preoccupante l'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo di Daniel.


Avevo stimato 20 partite per Ibra. Ammazza che ottimismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> Meno preoccupante l'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo di Daniel.


Unica speranza, sogno diciamo, sarebbe avere ibra x il girone di ritorno riposato.. Ma sappiamo che sarà sempre fermo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.


E anche in questa sosta si rientra dopo la prossima sosta. 
Poi quando sarà a posto dovrà rientrare in condizione. 
Poi si romperà mentre rientra in condizione.


----------



## Zenos (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> Meno preoccupante l'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo di Daniel.


La "prova della corsa lenta"...fa già ridere così.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ancora rido per qualcuno che quì dentro pronostico' 30 partite di Ibra e 25 gol.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


"Non convocato a scopo precauzionale"

E passa un mese


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Prova della corsa lenta ? In che senso ?
Al momento è in grado (forse) solo di camminare ?

Ma si dai,punta il Porto...così come puntava per la gara contro il liverpool.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prova della corsa lenta ? In che senso ?
> Al momento è in grado (forse) solo di camminare ?
> 
> Ma si dai,punta il Porto...così come puntava per la gara contro il liverpool.


Ma poi come a puntare il Porto senza 1 minuto nelle gambe?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Unica speranza, sogno diciamo, sarebbe avere ibra x il girone di ritorno riposato.. Ma sappiamo che sarà sempre fermo


L'infortunio di fine stagione 20-21 temo gli abbia impedito di fare una preparazione come si deve. Se siamo fortunati, come dici tu, potremmo riaverlo in condizioni presentabili nel 2022 per il girone di ritorno. Sinceramente, con le piccole potrebbe ancora risolverle con una gamba sola, e quando arriveranno i momenti tosti sono convinto che sarà ancora lui a tirarci fuori dalla melma.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


florenzi messias maldini out 1 mese. In pratica brahim e saelemakers non hanno nessuna riserva


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


Siamo ormai a 2 mesi di stagione.

Giroud / Ibra / Messi(as) - quanto? 300 minuti in 3 ?!


----------



## koti (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


Ibra è un pensionato. Preghiamo che la Svezia non si qualifichi al mondiale altrimenti questo rimane un altro anno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Se maldini non preoccupa vuol dire che si fa un mese pure lui...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ancora rido per qualcuno che quì dentro pronostico' 30 partite di Ibra e 25 gol.


sparito totalmente, speriamo stia bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma poi come a puntare il Porto senza 1 minuto nelle gambe?


punta al porto deve essere un piatto alternativo alla punta al forno.
non vedo alternative.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> florenzi messias maldini out 1 mese. In pratica brahim e saelemakers non hanno nessuna riserva


torna il marito..... calma.....


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> punta al porto deve essere un piatto alternativo alla punta al forno.
> non vedo alternative.


Che poi non ci sarà nemmeno col Porto, manco se fisicamente fosse arruolabile.

Ha 40 anni e non gioca da praticamente 6-7 mesi, se non riesce a fare almeno 1 mese filato la forma non la riprenderà mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi non ci sarà nemmeno col Porto, manco se fisicamente fosse arruolabile.
> 
> Ha 40 anni e non gioca da praticamente 6-7 mesi, se non riesce a fare almeno 1 mese filato la forma non la riprenderà mai.


tranquillo quando passa il test della corsa lenta............
praticamente un 60enne corre senza aver dolore. ma da li ad esser pronto.........


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2021)

l'onnipresente regola non scritta dei più scarsi che sono sempre più disponibili dei più forti


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Avevo stimato 20 partite per Ibra. Ammazza che ottimismo.


Almeno mandzu aveva avuto il buon gusto di devolvere lo stipendio a fondazione milan.
Ibra in 3 mesi ha giocato 30 minuti.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


Una strage. 

Ma il nuovo centravanti quando lo prendiamo?
Il 3 x farne 1 mi avrebbe stufato.


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


Le nostre prime punte sono Giroud e Rebic, inutile farsi il sangue amaro. L'errore é stato non prendere un giocatore giovane e affidabile fisicamente come riserva di Saele e Diaz, come ripetiamo un po' tutti da Maggio


----------



## sunburn (12 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi non ci sarà nemmeno col Porto, manco se fisicamente fosse arruolabile.
> 
> Ha 40 anni e non gioca da praticamente 6-7 mesi, se non riesce a fare almeno 1 mese filato la forma non la riprenderà mai.


Il problema è che l’infiammazione del tendine d’Achille è generalmente dovuta allo stress fisico a cui viene sottoposto. Se non trattata a dovere rischia di diventare cronica, con tutto quel che ne consegue.
Per guarire dal singolo episodio ci vogliono minimo 1-3 mesi di riposo e terapie(per le persone normali si può tranquillamente arrivare a superare i sei mesi).
Non conosco l’entità del problema di Ibra, ma se dopo un mese ha male con la corsa lenta, io almeno un altro mesetto lo metterei in conto. Il rischio è che, se affretta i tempi, dopo un paio di allenamenti seri è di nuovo punto e a capo. 
Mi sembra che per IIbra questo sia il primo problema al tendine d’Achille. Fossi in lui, lo prenderei come un bel segnale che il suo fisico gli sta lanciando: a quarant’anni io non rischierei di farmi male seriamente e avere problemi per il resto dei miei giorni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque se avesse un minimo di dignità rinuncerebbe allo stipendio come ha fatto Mandzukic


----------



## diavolo (12 Ottobre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque se avesse un minimo di dignità rinuncerebbe allo stipendio come ha fatto Mandzukic


È un mental coach da 7 milioni l'anno.


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2021)

Mi pare chiaro che tornerà dopo Pasqua, si ritirasse che è meglio


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l’infiammazione del tendine d’Achille è generalmente dovuta allo stress fisico a cui viene sottoposto. Se non trattata a dovere rischia di diventare cronica, con tutto quel che ne consegue.
> Per guarire dal singolo episodio ci vogliono minimo 1-3 mesi di riposo e terapie(per le persone normali si può tranquillamente arrivare a superare i sei mesi).
> Non conosco l’entità del problema di Ibra, ma se dopo un mese ha male con la corsa lenta, io almeno un altro mesetto lo metterei in conto. Il rischio è che, se affretta i tempi, dopo un paio di allenamenti seri è di nuovo punto e a capo.
> Mi sembra che per IIbra questo sia il primo problema al tendine d’Achille. Fossi in lui, lo prenderei come un bel segnale che il suo fisico gli sta lanciando: a quarant’anni io non rischierei di farmi male seriamente e avere problemi per il resto dei miei giorni.


Non è tendinite, ha problemi muscolari, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
Anche i rumors dicono quello.


----------



## 13-33 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Puo anche ritirarsi. Gioca 30 minuti ed e fuori per 2 mesi !!!


----------



## sacchino (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


La notizia ormai non è che salta le partite ma che ne gioca una


----------



## mabadi (12 Ottobre 2021)

manca il campione , ma almeno lo paghiamo a gettoni.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Solito bollettino giornaliero sulle condizioni degli infortunati in casa Milan. Ibrahimovic salterà il Verona. L'attaccante non andrà nemmeno in panchina. Punta il Porto. Quando supererà la prova della corsa lenta sarà a buon punto.
> 
> Messias fuori un mese. Sarà difficile rivederlo prima della sosta di novembre.
> 
> ...


E appena sarà arruolabile lo convocheranno in nazionale e si romperà di nuovo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Ottobre 2021)

Punta al porto.. sì, il vino...

Conoscevano le sue condizioni, per quale assurdo motivo han preferito buttare dieci milioni per pagare Ibra e altri soldi per sto Messi di wish piuttosto che prendere un.. qualsiasi cosa che abbia l'abilità di fare almeno la corsa lenta?


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La "prova della corsa lenta"...fa già ridere così.


Sì ma prima la camminata veloce, vero punto di svolta.


----------

